# Anyone going to



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sturbridge pigeon show in Mass. is today and tomorrow. Any of the New England pigeon people going? I hope to go tomorrow, as long as travel is good, and I don't have the intestinal "bug" everyone else up here has.
daryl


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

No, but I'm going to the NY Show at the Westchester County Center in White Plains, NY on Saturday.
Anybody else?


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at the load in today (Friday) and may go again tomorrow to buy a pair of fantails or two.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ramiro,
A friend of mine will be showing fantails. He may have something for sale, so check with him. Look for Marc Archambault if you are interested. Marc has beautiful birds, and cares for his birds. He does very well at shows, well deserved.
I don't know if I'll be going. My son was supposed to "ride shotgun" but he has the flu (or it has him, hard to tell) He is one sick kid, so I'm sure he won't feel up to travel, and I don't want to have close contact with him, either.
Daryl


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I posted pics of the NY Combine Show! I just got home a little while ago - whew! What a long day! Anyway, they are posted in my profile albums here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=363

I tried to get the names right as best I could from my limited knowledge of breeds. There was no info written on the cards on the cages, so I really had to go from memory on this one! If you see any errors, please let me know so I can fix them! Thanks!

Oh, favorites of this show? Hands down the Ancient Tumblers on display from Exhibitor 101, this man named John. He will be at the NPA Grand Nationals and I really hope to get a pair from him then. His birds were GORGEOUS!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I know you're tired! What a whirlwind trip for you.

Your pictures were great. The little ancients are so cute - their faces remind me of monkeys.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Karijo! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. My favorite is the "Can I Help You?" photo! That one captioned as Berliner Long Faced Tumbler I'm pretty sure is incorrect .. don't have a clue what it is but thinking it's more of a Maltese looking pigeon. Some of our members will know all the breeds and can tell us.

Terry


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pics! I went to this show and there was a really nice diverse assortment of birds here, I hope they do it again next year!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks! I had a lot of fun, but yes! I do need help with the breeds on those pics. Please feel free to comment on the photos with the correct breeds if I messed up! (I'm sure I got some wrong!) The one I thought was a Long-Faced Tumbler I'm pretty certain wasn't a Maltese. The pics I have at home of Berliner's looked like that guy, so that's why I thought maybe? 

Anybody know?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> Thanks! I had a lot of fun, but yes! I do need help with the breeds on those pics. Please feel free to comment on the photos with the correct breeds if I messed up! (I'm sure I got some wrong!) The one I thought was a Long-Faced Tumbler I'm pretty certain wasn't a Maltese. The pics I have at home of Berliner's looked like that guy, so that's why I thought maybe?
> 
> Anybody know?


My bad!  You are correct .. it's a Berliner Long Faced Tumbler .. here's another pic: http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/gallery/berlin_lf_tumbler.html

Sorry!

Terry


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Show*

My family and I also went to the show... I finally got to meet Jay3 and her Husband in person.... She is one of the sweetest person that I've ever met, we had a great time......I didn’t think the show was porfentinal enough . I am far from a show expert. Some of the birds were sitting in poop and their feathers were dirty……That’s just my opinion….Max


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

_I tried to get the names right as best I could from my limited knowledge of breeds. There was no info written on the cards on the cages, so I really had to go from memory on this one! If you see any errors, please let me know so I can fix them! Thanks!_

Send a few of these pictures and your post to the show secretary and the club sponsoring the show.

They should be ashamed of the lack of information on the coop tags. I tried to fill in some of the breeds, and am sorry that they were so thoughtless. better no tags then ones that have no information!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing - nice to see such a variety of birds! Some of the more rare breeds are only found at a few shows. Cool!


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Max1170 said:


> My family and I also went to the show... I finally got to meet Jay3 and her Husband in person.... She is one of the sweetest person that I've ever met, we had a great time......I didn’t think the show was porfentinal enough . I am far from a show expert. Some of the birds were sitting in poop and their feathers were dirty……That’s just my opinion….Max


I was at the show Friday and Saturday. (striped white and grey shirt with black tie and black pants on saturday if anyone saw me). Unfortunately, Mr. Archambault sold all his fantails earlier in the day (he had an awesome light brown hen competing in the show and was selling her after the show for only $25!) and I didn't get any, I was going to buy some Friday but he wasn't around. Fortunately he gave me his card and told me to email him, he'd find a couple birds to sell me. 

It was also the first time I saw giant runts and was impressed at how big some of them were. I knew they were big but not that big. I thought it would be cool to have a pair or two of "diesel" pigeons so I asked the guys there if they had any for sale. One guy had a pair for sale but the male looked like crap and the hen was small, so I passed. Another guy had some for sale but they were big money. Fortunately one guy took my email address and said he'd email me some pictures of some extras he had. Here's hoping he emails me back. 

All in all it was a great show for me because I saw a lot of breeds I had never seen before, but some of the birds for sale didn't look so great. It was this show where I really got into pigeons a year ago .


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Ramiro said:


> One guy had a pair for sale but the male looked like crap and the hen was small, so I passed.


I hope he doesn't frequent these forums ...


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ramiro said:


> I was at the show Friday and Saturday. show where I really got into pigeons a year ago .



Dude, you made me go with my wife and kids......They kept asking me when we were going home.....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, Mr. Archambault sold all his fantails earlier in the day (he had an awesome light brown hen competing in the show and was selling her after the show for only $25!) and I didn't get any, I was going to buy some Friday but he wasn't around. Fortunately he gave me his card and told me to email him, he'd find a couple birds to sell me. 

Believe me, Marc will get birds for you. Was I right in telling you he has sweet birds, or what. What's really funny is that his own wife competes against him. Both are very nice people, and take danged good care of their birds. Fans take time and patience to prep correctly. I'll remind him that you asked for birds, too, if you need me to.

pair for sale but the male looked like crap and the hen was small, 

You have to watch what you buy and who you buy froim in the sales area. I've seen sick birds for sale many times.

Glad you had a great time.
Daryl







All in all it was a great show for me because I saw a lot of breeds I had never seen before, but some of the birds for sale didn't look so great. It was this show where I really got into pigeons a year ago .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Unfortunately, Mr. Archambault sold all his fantails earlier in the day (he had an awesome light brown hen competing in the show and was selling her after the show for only $25!) and I didn't get any, I was going to buy some Friday but he wasn't around. Fortunately he gave me his card and told me to email him, he'd find a couple birds to sell me.
> 
> Believe me, Marc will get birds for you. Was I right in telling you he has sweet birds, or what. What's really funny is that his own wife competes against him. Both are very nice people, and take danged good care of their birds. Fans take time and patience to prep correctly. I'll remind him that you asked for birds, too, if you need me to.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you want you can remind him for me, sure...


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

will there be other shows in NY anytime soon?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ramiro,
Heard from Marc. He is looking his birds over for you. There will be show up here in Feb, another during the summer, and then a fall show. Hope you can come up. I hope to make it to Sturbridge next year, and possibly showing.
daryl


----------

